# Cold start -18C this morning



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

And I think this answers the question of how well does the Cruze CDT handle cold weather. Thank you.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Too right. I regret paying the extra money for the plug in heater. Its not needed. Its just a throw back from the old diesel days.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The cruze will start just fine in sub zero temperatures. The main thing to always do is treat the fuel with some anti gel like power service ,the fuel will not gel at all.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Unrelated, but am happy I got the black interior, really don't care for the tan.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> And I think this answers the question of how well does the Cruze CDT handle cold weather. Thank you.


no, thats not even cold


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Here in N. Iowa, we will see those kind of temps in Fahrenheit before the winter is over. That will be a real cold start test.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

nice! you should do a video showing us how well it drives in that snow.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

It drives very well, nothing to say, it does a very good job...for the video well why not...next big snow fall is for soon!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Mine started just fine in single digits F in an open field with wind on it all night a couple weeks back....


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the video, I love cold start videos


----------

